# NetBeans Methoden unter Schloss



## Adler (5. Mrz 2005)

Hallo, nach Erstellung eines Frame mit GUI Designer sind generierte Methoden nicht mehr editierbar,weist jemand woran könnte es liegen ?

Danke


----------



## foobar (5. Mrz 2005)

Netbeans sperrt den vom Guidesigner erstellten Code. Vergiß den Guidesigner sowas benutzen nur Stümper.


----------



## Adler (5. Mrz 2005)

:lol:  na ja selbst benuzt du den schon, und wenn nicht, dann wundere ich mich und lache auch wie und wie lange du deine Anwendungen schreibst. Es ist ohne Frage schön Grundlagen von GUI zukennen, aber es ist keine Schande wenn man die Entwicklung durch IDE's beschleunigt und dadurch sich mehr auf die Logik konzentriert. Falls du dass aus Stolz machst dann es ist ja deine Problem, aber sowas Leuten zuraten finde ich persönlich unprofesionell und blöd.


----------



## Illuvatar (5. Mrz 2005)

Dazu sage ich nur
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=12116&highlight=guibuilder
Das Thema hatten wir genug oft, wenn du willst kannst du da weiter deine GUI-Builder propagieren 
*häkchensetz*


----------

